# Shoe fly! (Trying out new Lumiquest ultrasoft)



## Big (Jul 23, 2010)

Bought a Lumiquest Ultrasoft system. I originally got it for taking pics of the the kids in our family but I realized it works good for macro also


----------



## Derrel (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah...it's a good macro light source. At macro distances, it's a "huge" light source, that casts a soft shadow...at family group distances, the light it casts isn't so soft...it did a great job of softly illuminating that fly!! Lumiquest does a pretty good job with its products.


----------



## NateS (Jul 24, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Yeah...it's a good macro light source. At macro distances, it's a "huge" light source, that casts a soft shadow...at family group distances, the light it casts isn't so soft...it did a great job of softly illuminating that fly!! Lumiquest does a pretty good job with its products.



Wow...that is great lighting.  So...it seems as thought the lightsource from that ultrasoft is much larger than my mini-softbox, while not being much larger to deal with.  I may have to look into one of those for my macro work.


----------



## Big (Jul 24, 2010)

^^ This shot is basically straight off the camera with only a slight boost in black levels and contrast, no sharpening or anything like that.


----------

